# On Venezuela



## buckeye45_73

Where are all the liberals and Chavez friends?
I mean he nationalized industry to the point that oil was all they had (a lesson to never want socialism)
and when it failed, the state is a disaster. Capitalism forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Opinion | On Venezuela, Where Are Liberals?


----------



## Pete7469

Here are the libs.


.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pete7469 said:


> Here are the libs.
> 
> 
> .


well put, a picture is worth a thousand words.
But I thought they cared about the poor people of Venezuela......hint: they didn't and do not......they just hate America and anything reasonable.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

In Venezuela, Socialism worked EXACTLY as is was supposed to. $4 to 5 billion of wealth went to the Chavez family and the stupid fucks who thought it was a good idea got fucked.  The only justice yet to be dished would be for Bernie Sanders and Sean Penn to live there for a month


----------



## MarcATL

How come you far rightwing dummies never bring up Sweden, France, Holland, Denmark or even England when it comes to these "Socialism" threads?

Hmmmm....!?!?!?


----------



## Siete

to answer the op's question-

liberals are watching dumb shit RW's make complete morons out of themselves while the world laughs at Trump and his done collective.

next question


----------



## Toro

This is what happens when incompetent governments get ahold of the printing press.

Venezuela confirms Marx's saying, "history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce."

Life's a struggle as Venezuela inflation heads for one million per cent


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarcATL said:


> How come you far rightwing dummies never bring up Sweden, France, Holland, Denmark or even England when it comes to these "Socialism" threads?
> 
> Hmmmm....!?!?!?



Why bring up half ass socialism when we can discuss full-blown socialism?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MarcATL said:


> How come you far rightwing dummies never bring up Sweden, France, Holland, Denmark or even England when it comes to these "Socialism" threads?
> 
> Hmmmm....!?!?!?


Bernie Sanders told us Venezuela was the new Progressive mecca and we needed to be more like them


----------



## bripat9643

MarcATL said:


> How come you far rightwing dummies never bring up Sweden, France, Holland, Denmark or even England when it comes to these "Socialism" threads?
> 
> Hmmmm....!?!?!?


Because they were not really socialist.  They are welfare states with taxes higher than ours.  They still have private property and private corporations.


----------



## LeeOnLido

when it comes to venezueala, i cannot phathom what the McDonalds there used for burgers when the meat ran out and people there still demanded burgers.


----------



## waltky

*Maduro owns this one...*
*



*
*Venezuela 'paralysed' by launch of sovereign bolivar currency*
*21 Aug.`18 - Venezuela came to a standstill on Tuesday as the country tried to deal with its newly introduced currency.*



> *Thousands of businesses closed in order to adapt to the "sovereign bolivar", and many workers stayed at home.  President Nicolás Maduro launched the new banknotes on Monday, revaluing and renaming the old bolivar currency.  The government say this will tackle runaway inflation, but critics say it could make the crisis worse. The notes went into circulation on Tuesday.  President Maduro had declared Monday to be a bank holiday.*
> 
> *Analysis: Confusion reigns in the oil-rich nation*





> *By Will Grant, BBC Latin America correspondent*
> 
> *Much of Caracas is eerily empty for a working day. Some in the opposition called for a strike but many people are simply staying at home out of uncertainty, too concerned about what the new currency will mean for the embattled nation to venture out.  The result is that Venezuela is, in essence, a paralysed country. Confusion reigns in the oil-rich nation and, historically, such moments in Venezuela can be extremely volatile.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The new sovereign bolivar was introduced in a bid to tackle hyperinflation*​
> *As yet, there are no reports of significant protests or violence, but there is an increased deployment of the security forces across the country for the roll out of the new bolivar.  President Nicolas Maduro has said the measure will be the saviour of the economy and tackle the spiralling hyper-inflation. Ordinary people however, simply don't believe him and are concerned for the future, putting even greater pressure on neighbouring countries struggling to deal with the exodus of millions of Venezuelans.*
> *The new currency lops five zeroes off the old "strong bolivar" - meaning a cup of coffee worth 2.5m strong bolivars in the capital Caracas last month now costs 25 sovereign bolivars.  However, people in Caracas told the BBC they were restricted to withdrawing only 10 sovereign bolivars on Tuesday from cash machines.*
> 
> *MORE*



*See also:*

*Inflation approaches 1 million percent. The minimum wage will rise 3,500%. This is today's Venezuela*
*AUG 20, 2018 - Maria Celeste Molina warily pulled cash from a downtown ATM and stuffed the bolivars in her purse. Come tomorrow, she had no idea what they might buy.  “I need the cash to travel tomorrow,” the 24-year-old university student said. “But I don’t know if there will be public transport or how much the new fares will be.”




			Across this economically hollowed-out country where inflation is approaching 1 million percent and food, medicine, jobs and money are in short supply, residents worried anew as Venezuela’s president hit what many here see as the panic button Monday in an effort to restart a country that once thrived with opportunity.  The nation’s currency — the bolivar — will be devalued, sales taxes increased and minimum wages hiked more than 3,500%, drastic adjustments that President Nicolas Maduro said he hoped would jump-start the economy.



Critics, though, predicted the worst, saying the measures are bound to fail because of rampant corruption in the country, low productivity and crippling U.S. sanctions. Business owners said they can’t possibly afford the 3,670% increase in minimum wages that Maduro requested, and trade groups immediately called for a nationwide strike Tuesday to protest the measures.  
The immediate impact of the measures was difficult to gauge, as Monday was declared a holiday by Maduro so that officials could quickly adjust to his plan. Traffic was light in downtown Caracas and many streets in the capital were reported to be deserted.






A man pushes a cart past graffiti reading "Hunger" in Caracas, Venezuela​


Although Venezuela boasts enormous oil riches, crude production — the source of 90% of the country’s exports — has been in steady decline over the last decade. Due to a lack of spare parts and the loss of workers who’ve headed for the borders in search of better lives, the country’s refineries are operating at only one third capacity and — once unthinkable — fuel is now being imported.  Throughout the economy’s slow descent, Maduro, who took power in 2013 following the death of his predecessor and mentor Hugo Chavez, has blamed the United States for waging an “economic war” against his country, citing sanctions that have blocked access to banking and hampered Venezuela’s ability to purchase oil field and refining equipment.






“We are going to dismantle this perverse capitalist neo-liberal war and install a virtuous economic system [that is] balanced, sustainable, healthy and productive,” Maduro said Sunday night in a televised address from Miraflores, the presidential palace.  But critics say the moribund economy is a reflection of the socialist economic model installed by Chavez: Price controls, import duties and nationalization of companies that were then turned over to inexperienced worker cooperatives all combined to undermine Venezuela’s once-robust productivity.






Moreover, Venezuelan productivity in sectors as varied as dairy products and auto manufacturing has been devastated in recent years as the workforce flees. An estimated 2.5 million people, or roughly 7% of the 31 million people who lived in Venezuela in 2016, have poured into Brazil, Colombia and other nearby countries. Social services such as education and healthcare have also been hurt by the departure of teachers, nurses and doctors.  Once welcomed, the Venezuelan migrants are now finding that countries like Peru and Ecuador are tightening their borders, saying they can no longer cope with the crush of humanity. At the Brazilian border town of Pacaraima, citizens attacked a migrant camp over the weekend after a reported stabbing.

MORE

Click to expand...

*


----------



## waltky

*Venezuela migration nears 'Mediterranean crisis point'...*
*



*
*Venezuela migration nears 'Mediterranean crisis point'*
*25 Aug.`18 - The UN's migration agency says Venezuela is heading for the same refugee "crisis moment" seen in the Mediterranean in 2015.  The warning comes as its neighbours try to halt the movement of people fleeing Venezuela's economic crisis.*



> *Peru brought in stricter border regulations on Saturday - a day after a court overturned Ecuador's attempt to strengthen its own controls.  More than two million Venezuelans have fled their country since 2014.  They are fleeing a dire economic situation, with Venezuelans facing shortages of food, medicine and basic goods.*
> 
> *Dash to the Peruvian border*





> *Hundreds of Venezuelans were bussed through Ecuador to the Peruvian border before the midnight deadline on Friday.  Jonathan Zambrano, 18, who is at Tumbes on the border between Ecuador and Peru, told news agency AFP he had been on the road for five days along with many others.  More than 2,500 crossed into the small Peruvian border town of Aguas Verdes on Friday, with thousands more trying to reach Peru at the main crossing point at Tumbes.*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Thousands of Venezuelan migrants are queuing at the main Ecuador-Peru crossing point in Tumbes*​
> 
> *The Tumbes crossing has seen about 3,000 arrivals per day in recent weeks.  Peru is home to about 400,000 Venezuelan migrants, most of whom arrived in the past year, according to Peru's immigration agency.  The new rules coming into force on Saturday require them to have valid passports. Until now, Venezuelans have been allowed to enter Peru with just their ID cards.  Ecuador brought in a similar law last week. However, on Friday, a judge found requiring Venezuelans to carry valid passports broke regional agreements on freedom of movement.*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *The state of Roraima, in Brazil's Amazon region, also had its attempt to close the border thrown out by a judge earlier this month.  A hardening attitude towards Venezuelans seeking a new life could also be heard on the streets in Peru.  Giannella Jaramillo, who runs a clothes stall in a town near the border, told AFP: "On the one hand we're sorry for the Venezuelan people, but they are taking a job away from a Peruvian. It's hard to help more people."  Her words were echoed by Ecuadoran Gerardo Gutierrez.  "Walk two blocks and you see 10 Venezuelans, walk another two and you see 10 Venezuelans.  "In economically poor countries, it's hard to help more people with what little there is."*
> 
> *MORE*


----------



## fncceo

LeeOnLido said:


> when it comes to Venezuela, i cannot fathom what the McDonalds there used for burgers when the meat ran out and people there still demanded burgers.



Yes you can ... you just don't want to admit it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MarcATL said:


> How come you far rightwing dummies never bring up Sweden, France, Holland, Denmark or even England when it comes to these "Socialism" threads?
> 
> Hmmmm....!?!?!?



How come mindless Left wing socks never, ever admit the only point to Socialism is to create a wealthy ruling class lording over their slaves?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you far rightwing dummies never bring up Sweden, France, Holland, Denmark or even England when it comes to these "Socialism" threads?
> 
> Hmmmm....!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bring up half ass socialism when we can discuss full-blown socialism?
Click to expand...


Because he'd have to admit to what really happens in the Socialist mecca: billionaires lording over their slaves


----------



## Zorro!




----------

